# Super Tuesday



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP

*YOU DECIDE:* Voters from coast-to-coast head to the polls to select Republican and Democratic candidates in the largest presidential primary day in American history - Super Tuesday. | *PHOTOS*

FOXNews.com's You Decide '08 Home Page

*BRAINROOM:* Super Tuesday Briefing Book _(pdf)_

*FOX News Channel's Super Tuesday Coverage*

*VIDEO:* Huckabee Talks Super Tuesday Crunch Time

Polls Put McCain, Clinton Ahead in Feb. 5 States

*Severe Weather Could Impede Super Tuesday Vote*

Bob Dole Defends McCain in Letter to Rush Limbaugh

Romney Rides 37-Hour Campaign Whirlwind

Largest Hispanic Newspaper Endorses Obama, McCain

*Super Tuesday Voting Begins for Democrats Abroad*

Clinton: Campaign Took Page From Giants Playbook

Voters May Elect U.S. Senator in Untraditional Turn

Romney to Huckabee: Quit Your Whining | VIDEO

Questioner Calls Bush 'the Bastard,' Hillary Smiles

*McCain Assails Romney's Conservative Credentials*

Big Money Spent on Ads in Super Tuesday States


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

McCain


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Just got back from the poll's - looks to be a good turnout, (based on my parking spot 1/2 mile away!!)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Want the dirt? Get it here...
http://www.realchange.org/

Romney in 08'!


----------



## Big K (Jan 31, 2008)

McCain is all thats left


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Super Tuesday Wrapup*

*TOMORROW: McCain Resurrects Reagan to 'Introduce' Him At CPAC...*

*







*

*McCain in command...*

_*Conservatives Vow to Become 'Suicide Voters'...*_

*Analysis: Clinton and Obama Start Anew...*

*Clinton Looks Past Obama and Faults Bush...*

*Obama Vows to Change Washington...*

*Huckabee Points to Southern Strength...*

_ELECTION SHOCK: OBAMA CLAIMS DELEGATE LEAD_


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

we are in deep doo doo


----------



## djbfc (Nov 2, 2005)

McCain


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sadly it looks like we're down to 3.
So who the hell am I going to vote for in the general...
Hmmmm.... Obama the Liberal? Hillary the Liberal? Or McCain the Liberal? :-k


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

PLease excuse me while I throw up!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The Return of the RINOs'. Coming soon to an election near you.:uc:


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

Romney just suspended his campain, not dropped out iguess, just suspended


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Basically he has dropped out, he is in third place now with McCain in full command of the picture. I guess Romney's ego finally was overcome by reality.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mitt Romney Suspends Campaign*

BOSTON (WBZ) ― Former Massachusetts governor Mitt Romney is suspending his presidential campaign.

Romney is not quitting the race. By suspending his campaign, he is allowed to keep his delegates, if something happened to front-runner John McCain's campaign. Romney's announcement all but seals the Republican nomination for McCain.

According to CBS News, McCain has 699 delegates, Mike Huckabee has 162, and Romney is third with 157. 1,191 are needed to become the Republican Party's nominee.

"I must now stand aside, for our party and our country," Romney told conservatives at an event Thursday afternoon.

(Watch the video *here*.)

"If I fight on in my campaign, all the way to the convention, I would forestall the launch of a national campaign and make it more likely that Senator Clinton or Obama would win. And in this time of war, I simply cannot let my campaign, be a part of aiding a surrender to terror," Romney said at the Conservative Political Action Conference in Washington.

"This is not an easy decision for me. I hate to lose. My family, my friends and our supporters... many of you right here in this room... have given a great deal to get me where I have a shot at becoming President. If this were only about me, I would go on. But I entered this race because I love America."

"I disagree with Senator McCain on a number of issues, as you know. But I agree with him on doing whatever it takes to be successful in Iraq, on finding and executing Osama bin Laden, and on eliminating al-Qaida and terror," Romney said.

Romney acknowledged the obstacles to beating McCain.

"As of today, more than 4 million people have given me their vote for president, less than Senator McCain's 4.7 million, but quite a statement nonetheless. Eleven states have given me their nod, compared to his 13. Of course, because size does matter, he's doing quite a bit better with his number of delegates," Romney said in prepared remarks.

Romney's departure from the race came almost a year after his formal entrance, when the Michigan native declared his candidacy on Feb. 12, 2007, at the Henry Ford Museum of Innovation in Dearborn, Mich.

http://wbztv.com/politics/mitt.romney.suspends.2.648351.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Super Tuesday Plus*

AP
*Obama sweeps 3 states, Huckabee takes 2*

AP - *1 hour, 8 minutes ago* 
WASHINGTON - Sen. Barack Obama swept the Louisiana primary and caucuses in Nebraska and Washington state Saturday night, slicing into Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton's slender delegate lead in their historic race for the Democratic presidential nomination.

*Related Coverage*

Clinton, Obama pitch to Va. Democrats AP

McCain stumbles on way to nomination AP

Obama narrows delegate gap AP

Exit polls explain LA primaries AP

Election Videos


----------

